

CodeMirror 2: Online Coding with Autocomplete - DanielRibeiro
http://codemirror.net/demo/complete.html

======
dougbarrett
What exactly does it complete? A set of predefined variables? The only thing
it was able to autocomplete was the word "function" while using Javascript.

~~~
DanielRibeiro
Go below _gatherCompletions_ , type 'g', and then ctrl+space.

